
Show HN: Viso – Beautiful minimal image viewer for macOS - knightbenax
https://getviso.app
======
knightbenax
Hey guys, Indie maker here, excited to be able to share this with you. Viso is
a beautiful minimal image viewer for MacOS (a replacement for Preview).

Features a non intrusive UI that allows you to get the most viewing experience
out of your images.

Viso launched on ProductHunt and ended up as No 3 product of the day -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/viso](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/viso)

Leave me any comments or questions. Here is also a 10% discount coupon for you
great guys - 'HN-VISO-10'

------
peternicky
Can you explain a little about your motivation for a paid image viewer?

------
jazzgott
Can i navigate app using vim keys? I'm looking for image viewer similar to
sxiv, pqiv or feh that will work on macos.

------
bradknowles
Does this work for anything other than JPEGs? Does it work for PDFs? Does it
work for DOCX?

How many other file formats does it work for?

